# Flex 3401 Question



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Mike, 
Just watched the video in your other thread. Good stuff!

I've been using the 3401 for a good while - over a year now, but I always find it has one area that it is not very good on. Concave areas seem to give it problems - you know like some bonnets that curve upwards slightly at the windscreen and areas like that. It was never a problem with the rotary, but something I regularly see with the 3401. 

I use LC Purple wool and orange foam, for example. Any tips for for those areas? I find that running the pad up into the contour is best, rather than running it the length of the curve. Still, its an area that I need to look at to speed up the overall process. 

Thanks.
Brian


----------

